# First Look Review: Spitfire Solo Strings by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Jul 17, 2018)

With a goal of bringing intimacy and detail of a "single voice to rise above the orchestra", Spitfire Solo Strings delivers! This is a magnificent sample set is delivered in the same easy to use interface we have seen from Spitfire Audio’s many Kontakt libraries.
Thoughts, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2LsWxXv




Spitfire Solo Strings is available from Spitfire Audio


----------

